# Can anyone identify this clock, please?



## neillyd (Oct 1, 2016)

Hi there,

New to the forum, so please be kind!

I bought a nice little (art nouveau/deco?) clock a while back - doesn't currently work - I think the mechanism has seized, and wondered if it would be worth getting someone to repair it. I know nothing about the clock, but a quick bit of internet browsing lead me to believe it could be maybe a 'Junghans' or 'Kienzle' piece. Any pointers would be gratefully received!

(See link to pictures)


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

*A picture of the movement may help if you can open the back?*


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Classic form of inexpensive Art Deco mantel or desk clock from about 1925-1940, and quite frankly, from your pics it could be from almost anywhere and by almost anyone.

I rather like the simple central winding system at the back and, as brummie says, a look at the movement may provide a clue as to the manufacturer of the clock as well as perhaps being quite interesting in itself. In the case of both clocks and watches, there is no guarantee whatsoever that the maker of the clock itself also produced the movement, and without any sort of designation on either caseback or dial, we are really working in the dark.

May I just say that if you do decide to open the clock and examine the movement, possibly with a view to getting the clock going again, please do be careful to avoid the hands of the clock as I notice that they are lumed with what will certainly (at that date) be radium-based paint. Hopefully, you will not have to actually open up the case and dial at all, and if the clock is merely "gummed up" it may be quite easy to get it going again without resorting to great expense.


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

*Very simlar back but different stand on this.*

https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/474902880/very-rare-antique-clock-kienzle-crometa?ga_order=most_relevant&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=kienzle clock&ref=sr_gallery_16

*Lots of simlar items on e-bay/ etsy but needs pics of movement tbh * :thumbsup:


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

proceed carefully, removing the back to expose the mvt. is just part of the game. often clock winders are un- screwed, turning to the left. the 3 holes might be for a "pin wrench". good luck, vinn


----------

